# Please advice. Gynecologist Nasr City



## Raluk (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello, I need some help, if someone knows a good (and MUST ! English speaker) gynecologist doctor in Nasr City, Cairo. 
I'm 1 month pregnant and I need a permanent doctor for surveille. 
Did someone experienced the birth here? I'm reffering to expats girls...
Any advice will help me...
Thank you very much!


----------



## eastcoast (May 29, 2014)

The person who got your pregnant, if he's worth anything at all, will take you to a proper international hospital. If not you can google Dr Shmed Abou-Zeid, a UK trained physician, and ask his secretary for a referral to a UK approved gyno.


----------



## Expat mom (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi Raluk,

Did you manage to find a good doctor? I am currently on the same quest and have heard the American hospital in Heliopolis is very good. However they don't have a website and I'm finding it extremely difficult to communicate with them over the phone.
If you have any information, please be so kind as to share . Thank you


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Try Cleopatra Hospital ?????? ?????????
We used it for our family for 3 years while we were in Cairo, approved hospital for BUPA medical insurance
My twin boys had Tonsillectomy"s
All doctors we can across spoke English


----------



## Expat mom (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you NZCowboy. I'll definitely check it out!!!


----------

